# Private land owners



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was hunting private land tuesday and shoot a nice fat doe. I thought i hit her good. Followed her trail and I'm telling you i never seen a deer that could keep going with all the blood and fatting tissue on the ground. The doe ran aleast 100-200yards on the property i was on before crossing the road. I followed the blood trail and it ran on to another private property. It was posted no tresspassing. I ask the owner if i could look on his property and all hell broke loose. The old man yelled at me, get off my land fellow, i will have you put in jail. I tried to talk to him and he wasnt having it. I am 100&#37; sure that the deer was in his back yard dead. This old man was extermly pissed. I just walked away. I dont understand why this man would not even here what i had to say. I hope the coyotes find the deer and eat his pets when they are outside taking a dump. Im sure he has had some dump a(^ hunters before that ***it up for everyone.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

not much you can do, you did the right thing. next time say "thank you for your time" and walk away.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a young man with his teenage son come by this evening and tell me he shot a deer on the adjoining property(which he said he had permission to hunt) and it ran onto mine which he noticed was posted. He said he thinks it didn't go far but saw my signs and would it be ok to try to retrieve it? I told him sure, no problem, and thanks for asking first. I saw them walking out later without anything so I guess it wasn't down but I had no problem with it since he did everything by the book. It sounds like you tried your best, but there's one born every minute! I encountered the same thing many years ago and was told-"we'll take care of it for you"!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Yep, the guy was probably burned by someone else prior, and you bore the brunt of his frustration. Plenty of deer around....go shoot another one.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some people don't like hunting/hunters and there's nothing you can do to change their mind.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My wifes great aunt lives on a beautiful 50 acre farm in Preble county and she actually plants food crops and leaves them up for the deer and other critters and it seems the deer know they are safe there. Every year on 3 sides of her property, there is a stand always set up to overlook her feeding grounds and every year, she finds 2-3 dead gutted and cleaned deer on her property, she is very familliar with the county Game Officer/sherrif and they her. She enjoys the wildlife and works hard to have them on her propery, She cant do anything about the stands since they are 2 feet over the fence line and she is constantly running folks out/off her property, every year she puts up more "No Trespassing " signs and they last about into deer season and then they are all torn down, she has lived there for like 60 years and she does not allow anyone to retrieve deer on her property since most were shot on her property to start with. In the old days she would here the gun shots and then go out and chase off the folks, now with the popularity and quitness of the bows, she can not hear them and she exspecially hates them. ( since she cant hear them in action) Did I mention she is always replacing fence since the locals always cut at night and retrieve or hunt her place after dark, then drive in with the 4 wheelers and leave before she can get the sherriff or GO out there. same thing every year, its no wonder folks have a tough time getting permission. I agree wth you folks about letting someone go get one shot elsewhere but also see her point as well. Just thought I would mention that. Ultimately it is other folks who have caused this type of behavior from her so dont blame her, blame the prior local idiots ho ignore the laws. 

Salmonid


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You did the right thing by asking. I used to hunt on private property and the landowner that bordered it would not give us permission to hunt on his property,but he told us that if we shot one to come and find him and he would go in with us ( no guns ) and find it instead of letting it go to waste. It didnt matter that we saw him several times on our side of the fence late in the season after his bunch had run all the deer off his place. It wasnt our land and we couldnt say anything to him about it.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree, you did the most ethical thing you could do to find the deer. I would say that upwards of 50&#37; of hunters out there would not go as far as asking the landowner. Years ago we had talked to the neighbors of the property we hunt and everyone said it would be fine if we were to recover a dead deer on their land, as long as it was okay if they did the same. Luckily everyone hunts on their own land and we have had zero problems. We still try to call them before we do anything just to make sure that we don't disrupt their hunting. I'm not sure if the land you were hunting on was yours or not, but you always have the right to tell him no if he has the same problem down the road. It doesn't sound like he hunts though.

Hey, if you are recovering a deer on a neighboring property do you have to have written permission from the owner to be on it? Unless the owner states they don't want guns on their property I would assume that most of us would have our gun on us just in case it is still alive and needs put out. Couldn't that be considered hunting? I was thinking about that the other day while in the stand.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

We have permission for the property we are on but not any others that surrond it. I think the man just didnt like hunters/hunting. It really sticks that i had to leave an animal dead that i would beat a years salary on that didnt make it much futher. It makes my stomach sick. Thanks to all that have replied to this post. jb


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

As a land owner myself I would say his reasons for not letting you on his property had nothing to do with hunting, deer, like or dislike of hunters, but fear of potential lawsuits. I am and have been for several years one of those terrable people who posts there property and allow no one but immedent family to hunt or fish. I worked hard for what I have and will not take the chance of losing it because somebody falls over there own feet and breaks a leg or worse. As for as the release form that you sign and give to the owner, well just ask a lawyer about it . Even if the lawsuit is tossed you are going to be out some time and a lot of $$$$$ lawyer fees. It is sad that most people are so lawsuit happy.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Deadwood said:


> As a land owner myself I would say his reasons for not letting you on his property had nothing to do with hunting, deer, like or dislike of hunters, but fear of potential lawsuits. I am and have been for several years one of those terrable people who posts there property and allow no one but immedent family to hunt or fish. I worked hard for what I have and will not take the chance of losing it because somebody falls over there own feet and breaks a leg or worse. As for as the release form that you sign and give to the owner, well just ask a lawyer about it . Even if the lawsuit is tossed you are going to be out some time and a lot of $$$$$ lawyer fees. It is sad that most people are so lawsuit happy.


There is actually a law on the books that says a landowner is not liable when someone is on their land recreationally. Only when money is exchanged is the landowner liable. I would imagine that the same protection would extend from illegal trespassers as well.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i dont think it was a lawsuit on his mind,, just being an ass. i was there with jeff and tracked the blood with him,,, he was on the road side looking in,, never stepped foot on his property. no laws against that

look grandpa that nice coyote is playing with fluffy !%


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would have contacted the GW. You have every right to try, within reason to recover a wounded animal. A GW will come and 90 % of the time, contact a landowner and try to recover your animal with minimal threat to all. Had a guy up north say ,no ,you can't come on my property to get your deer and the gw was called and the guy cried, but I got my deer. Maybe the GW should contact the guy and see if there's any venison in his freezer !! Just all landowners should be respectfull of a hunter that is just doing the right thing. You did the right thing as far as requesting permission to recover your deer, just didn't go far enough. Good Huntin to all, Mike


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

hole-in-da-water said:


> There is actually a law on the books that says a landowner is not liable when someone is on their land recreationally. Only when money is exchanged is the landowner liable. I would imagine that the same protection would extend from illegal trespassers as well.



I have did several searches for this law, can't seem to find it. Do you have a link.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rrtresp28 said:


> I dont understand why this man would not even here what i had to say. I hope the coyotes find the deer and eat his pets when they are outside taking a dump.(


I usually don't like it when things don't go someones way and they conclude their story with a vengeful comment, but this one was outstanding.
It's sometimes difficult to understand how people develope the piss poor attitudes towards others that they do. No telling what this morons history is with hunters and/or tresspassers but it's suprising that he would handle it the way he did when you did the right thing by asking permission. Oh well.
I agree with the suggestion that, if it were to happen again to others, contact the Game Officials. I would like to think that most Wardens, if they are available, would like to help someone retrieve their animal in that situation. Also, people are often more willing to reason with authority figures.
Sorry about your deer, there are lots more out there.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

maybe he had something to hide on his land? You never know now of days.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. if it ever happens again i will call the GW right away. Thanks. jb


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Hey DaleM 
You'll be hard pressed to find any threads that are posted just to complain or bitch about a subject.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've seen the law printed several times prior to hunting season in the Sports Section of the Akron Beacon Journal. I even cut out a copy once and carried it to a guy on a neighboring property to where I hunt who shared your concerns(he'd give me "verbal" permission but wouldn't "sign" anything!) Long story short, he still wouldn't give written permission!! In any case, please call your local game warden and ask him if the law exists-just for your own peace of mind. It's in there somewhere.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

It's listed on the permission form provided by the ODNR. Oh my, I was thinking this was maybe 4-5 years ago. ORC 1533.181 "Effective Date: 09-29-1995". Time flies when you're getting old.


Ohio Revised Code 1533.181: Exemption from liability to recreational users
(A) No owner, or lessee, or occupant of premises:
(1)Owes any duty to a recreational user to keep the premises safe for entry or use;
(2)Extends any assurance to a recreational user, through the act of giving permission, that the premises are safe for entry or use;
(3)Assumes responsibility for or incurs liability for any injury to person or property caused by any act of a recreational user.


----------

